# почему пакет не ставится локально?

## lexxus

есть Gentoo из linux-center. Ставлю систему портов, копирую всё как есть.

после чего говорю

#emerge -k pkgconfig

и он мужественно идёт в сеть. хотя pkgconfig-0.15.** лежит и в distfiles и в packages (на всякий случай). в чём косяк?

----------

## Rasputin

```
#emerge -K pkgconfig

(или же --usepkgonly) 
```

А еще лучше не копировать а ставить с CD привода

```
#mount /dev/устройство_CD /mnt/cdrom

#export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom/packages"

#emerge -K имя_пакета
```

правда по какой то причине у меня 

```
#export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom/packages"
```

не сработал, так я его в make.conf  поправил, сняв заглушку и дописав:

```
PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom/packages"
```

----------

## Slot

на всякий случай, откомпилированный пакет должен лежать в /usr/portage/packages/All

а получить его можно командой:

emerge -K 

отличие k от K только в том, что K- берёт зависимости из /usr/portage/packages/All, а k - может и в сеть полезть

----------

## keyF2

 *lexxus wrote:*   

> есть Gentoo из linux-center. Ставлю систему портов, копирую всё как есть.
> 
> после чего говорю
> 
> #emerge -k pkgconfig
> ...

 

в man emerge про ключ -k говорится что он указывает на что можно взять готовые бинарники (если они есть). а искать их система будет в каталоге который ты укажешь в переменной PKGDIR. например 

export PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages/"

----------

